# Bromeliad Racks



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Many have asked how I build them so he they are. The pup racks are about 56'' long and hold about 70 broms spaced the way they are. They are light weight and easy to move outside into the sun and back inside when needed, I will post my hydroponice brom racks this weekend. They are 10' long and support 4'' baskets for full sized neo's up to 12'' or so.

That is 1 1/2'' pvc. i use 4'' for the bigger broms. Pipes are filled with the smaller sized hydroton. less than one 50lb bag $40 filled the pips in that one and it lasts forever. A drain in one of each of the feet I can open and close and its good to go. All thats needed are the pipes, a few T's, 2 elbows for the top and caps on the legs.
Tools used were primer and glue, saw to cut the pipe and a hole saw bit.

I have been using these for about ten years. I use 2'' pipe and fill it with rooting substrates to root cuttings. One 4' setup will hold hundreds of cuttings.

During the colder weather I just cable tie a few 48'' t8 fixtures to them and they do well inside.










Michael


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Hey Mike, looks like an awesome setup.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Can't beat it for about $16 in actual PVC pieces. They are Mobile, light and easy to make. I don't need to cover tables with broms now by going vertical with them.

Michael


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

Thats great idea. I have no space, lots of hanging baskets


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

JP41 said:


> Thats great idea. I have no space, lots of hanging baskets


Depending on how big the broms are depends on how many you can hold this way. I average the pups about 4'' -6'' a part and those pipes are spaced at ten inches. I have built them to hold as many ad 160 pups on that same sized rack.

The larger pipes hold fewer but they are potted in orchid pots and have the room to pup off and grow.

I build these to hold my smaller 3-4'' pots of hoya and dishidia cuttings as well.

Michael


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Picture doesn't show up for me. Says it's deleted.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Another great idea from another great frogger!!... I like


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

Brilliant!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

That's a great design. That's a great way to also display them at shows for sale.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Legit. Please post more!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Pic says "deleted"......


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Pic says "deleted"......


I saw that too and now it works...weird


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Dont get your panties in a bunch. I was moving files. I posted this up to share and will post the rest. I submitted patent papers on them to make sure noone profits off them. I have setups that hold 2'' and 4'' orchid pots that hold larger broms and other plants as well as hydroponic bromeliad racks that allow me to keep them thriving and ship bare root with no added weight or contaminates.. They will be posted up as well. I wanted to share another part of my own ideas on how to better manage hobby related plants for all to use as they wish. I will draw up the actual build pics and the supplies for them all as well. Just didn't want them being marketed.










Michael


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Interestingly I did a little search and a lot of people grow marijuana like this.

Also other gardeners


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Absolutely they do grow vegetables and marajuana like this as I studied advanced hydroponics but this is a design patent on the displays and a couple others Ive built. I'm not selling them and will not. In fact all I wanted was to make sure noone could market the builds I did to share with the hobby for free. Nothing wrong with making sure my idea stays free for all to use. And trust me it was pricey to submit the paperwork so if anything I paid to help others out with ideas. I know many have to be tired of covering bakers racks and tables with smaller plants and broms. They are light weight and mobile even on casters and make it easy to move indoors in bad weather.
Ive been using them for years and have built them for a few people. This one is just a very simple version of the others I will post up. Ive used them at shows before as well to display smaller hoyas and dischida.

Michael


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

http://img15.imageshack.us/i/79347526.jpg/

Like this?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Michael I love your idea you came up with...looks like I may have to raise my pups this way now and an easy way to store my Broms at shows. My only question is in the picture it looks like your Broms are young adults at best...what do you do for your adults and mother plants???


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

This is an amazing idea! very efficient use of floor space. And good question. What do you do for the mother plants or are these all pups that you take out your vivs?


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

i love your idea. also, i love the "open source frogging" stance. its what makes this community great.

I just purchased a backyard "greenhouse" (essentially a rack w/ a plastic sheet over it). I'm definitely going to have to try this out to save space. 

thanks,
brett


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I am working in building a big greenhouse right now, and I plan on building lots of these racks to go in it.
Thanks!!!


----------

